# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Lounaan Saratem

## Star 701

> YTJ tietää kertoa että H.P matkabussi on ollut konkurssissa 6.5.2021 lähtien. Toiminta kuitenkin jatkuu lounaan saratem-nimellä...


Liikennöinti tosiaan joo jatkui tuolla Lounaan Saratem nimellä, ja kesäkuun 2021 aikana tuli Pohjolan Konekaupan kautta 2 entistä Eskelisen Lapin Linjojen bussia ajoon MYB-811 Star 502 vm. 00 ja CGH-404 Lahti Eagle vm. 04 ajoon tuolle kyseiselle yritykselle. Eipä näköjään pidetä kiirettä teippien poistamisen kanssa sillä edelleen liikkuvat entisissä kuoseissaan ja itse näin tuon Starin tulossa Seinäjoelta päin linjalla torstaina. 

Tulivat jäädäkseen, sillä tuskin vuokra-autoihin olisi alettu ruuvailemaan noita vanhojen Savonlinjojen linjakilpiä.. Saas nähdä että koska saavat noista mahdolliset teipit poistettua sillä omasta mielestä on erittäin mautonta ajella entisen omistajan nimillä..

----------


## eemeli113

> Saas nähdä että koska saavat noista mahdolliset teipit poistettua sillä omasta mielestä on erittäin mautonta ajella entisen omistajan nimillä..


Ei taida ihan teipit repimällä lähteä, kun ovat maalattu...

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Saas nähdä että koska saavat noista mahdolliset teipit poistettua sillä omasta mielestä on erittäin mautonta ajella entisen omistajan nimillä..


Muistaakseni jossain Onnibus 1.0 aikana Tampereen ja Porin väliä ajoi pitkään A.A. Satokankaan nimissä oleva auto joka oli kai myyty jollekulle ko. linjaa operoineista alihankkijoista.

----------

